# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Pérou, 10 mois, à l'adoption à la Ferme des Rescapés

## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Pérou
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Petit
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 3 ans 7 mois 
*N° d'identification:* A venir
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 46 - Lot
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 250 





 Pérou est un doux doux. Il est très sensible. Il est très proche de l'humain.
Il a besoin d'une personne qui l aimera tel qu'il est. Il cherche beaucoup les câlins et l'affection.
Il est absolument gentil avec les chats, lapins et même cochons d'Inde.
Il s'entend bien avec les autres chiens, mais peu être jaloux quand il s'agit des caresses !
Il a 2ans, il a une silhouette très fine et élégante.
Pérou cherche un foyer aimant qui lui offrira de l amour et des balades.
Pour plus de renseignements téléphonez nous au 0604418045.
Merci beaucoup pour lui


Contact au 06 04 41 80 45
Merci.

----------


## France34

Qui va donner une bonne famille adoptive au petit PEROU ?

----------


## Vegane7

Il y a une faute dans l'encadré : Pérou n'a que 6 mois et pas un an 1/2  ::

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour donner un bon foyer au petit PEROU !

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

::

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

::

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés



----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

Pérou est très câlin.

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour le gentil petit PEROU ?

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

::

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés



----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés



----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

up pour ::  Pérou qui s'entend avec tout le monde

----------


## France34

Toujours à la Ferme le gentil PEROU ?

----------


## France34

Que devient le gentil et joli PEROU ?

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

Adopté.

----------


## France34

Super pour le gentil PEROU !

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

De retour à l'adoption...

----------


## superdogs

:: ... on sait pourquoi ?

----------


## bab

> A l adoption : Pérou 
> Pérou est un jeune chien d'un an et demi qui cherche l affection et la présence humaine. Mais il est de nature craintive et des nouvelles situationsou bruits lui font peur. Un autre chien dans son nouveau foyer sera indispensable.
> Il adore jouer avec ses congénères et faire des promenades dans la nature. Il n'est pas apte à vivre en ville. 
> Pérou s'entend très bien avec les chats et d'autres animaux. 
> Il est identifié et castré. 
> Un jardin bien clôturé sera indispensable. Nous cherchons pour lui une personne prête à le garder en longe pendant les premières semaines ou mois jusqu'à qu'il soit vraiment en confiance. 
> Contact uniquement par téléphone au 0604418045

----------


## bab

> 30mai,13:38
> 
> 
> _A l'adoption : Pérou 
> Pérou est un doux doux. Il est très sensible.  Il est très proche de l'humain.  
> Il a besoin d'une personne qui l aimera tel qu'il est.  Il cherche beaucoup les câlins et l'affection. 
> Il est absolument gentil avec les chats, lapins et même cochons d'Inde.
> Il s'entend bien avec les autres chiens, mais peu être jaloux quand il s'agit des caresses !
> Il a 2ans, il a une silhouette très fine et élégante.  
> ...

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

